# What is the best rating model?



## pancakesizzler (Dec 25, 2008)

im looking into getting a gto and want to know what year model is the best. what do you think?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

If you mean fastest, its 05 or 06, they are basically the same besides a few accessory differences. But there is no best or worst, if you buy an 04, you save a couple grand, which can go towards mods for the LS1. If you buy an 05 or 06, you get a few extra's in the body design, and the LS2.
Just do some research I'm sure you will decide for yourself. Goodluck.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

You don't use the term "best rating" when it's the same type of car. It's easy to find information about either car so you can easily pick which is best for you without having to ask others opinion. Getting opinions from others isn't the way to go because some have the '04 and some have the '05/'06. Therefore, model loyalty WILL come into play.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Welcome to the Herd and keep us posted on the hunt...:cheers


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. You really cant go wrong with either or. Goodluck.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

For most it is just personal preference. I like the more understated look of the '04, which would have made more sense if I picked another color than red. Hard to go wrong with either car though, they're great!


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, when choosing my GTO, the better brakes, bigger engine, blacked out tails, and fewer miles made me go for the 06. I also got it for 16K which is about what you can get an 04 for right now. LS2 is discontinued as well as the Goat, so why not get them both in one sweet package?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i'd get the one i could get the best deal on the best car. there are pros and cons to both LS1 ('04s) and LS2 ('05-'06s). i like the stealth of the '04 plus when i got mine in '04 the '05s-'06s weren't out!  

the LS1 has more aftermarket stuff for the engine. as stated the smooth hood confuses both ricers and police. the cable driven TB is IMHO better and less trouble prone. the '04s are more prone to gauge cluster glitches in some. the 18 cubic inches of the LS2s isn't much of an engine size increase as it's the heads that mainly makes up the 50 HP difference between the two and that's easily made up with mods.

the LS2s have the pretty much worthless hood scoops but have the "look at me" factor if you're into that. they have better brakes, 50 more HP stock and a little stouter drive line (drive shaft & half shafts). they seem to be more prone to strut rub, probably because of 18" wheels and some had issues with leaking struts.

to the detriment of both most of the aftermarket stuff will make your knees wobble because of their price. a good shifter is in the $400 range instead of $150 like a F-bod. 

whatever the short falls of either there are solutions for them but at a price. the relatively rarity of GTOs (probably less than 40,000 by now for all three years) make it appealing for anyone wanting a car not like everybody else. when i pull up to four way stops i can sometimes see three mustangs at the other three signs


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

pancakesizzler said:


> im looking into getting a gto and want to know what year model is the best. what do you think?


To me there is no such thing as the best year. This newer generation of GTOs are all great. Both the LS1 [ 350 HP ] & LS2 [400HP ] powered cars are a blast to drive and you will be happy with any year. There are a few minor differences between the 3 years. The LS1 model has it's exhaust pipe exiting from just one side of the cars rear end while the other years have an exhaust pipe on both sides of the rear end. There are minor interior differences. They are so minor that most likely you will never notice it. Also the 04 does not have hood scoops [ not a big deal ] and the 05 & 06s do

They are all great , fun to drive and have enough power to put a smile on your face and keep it there.


----------

